# M-Edge releases iPad accessories



## LuckyKelleyK (Dec 13, 2009)

http://www.medgestore.com/products/ipad/

(Sorry, apparently they are "coming soon", however, they have a lot planned! )


----------



## meglet (Feb 14, 2009)

Excellent! I see a FlexStand in my future iPad's future! And maybe a sleeve of some kind, if they come in purple.

There's no way it will replace my Kindle (I love the e-ink screen too much) but there are a lot of other reasons I'm really excited to get an iPad.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I just noticed that some of the earlier products have gone up in price -- the flex stand was 19.99 and now it's $5 more for both K2 and KDX.  Also the K2 Go-Jacket is $34.99, up from $29.99 (I think the lower price was considered a sale but it lasted a very long time).  Glad I got my go-jackets while I did.


----------



## raven312 (Jan 12, 2010)

That was quick!  Took them MONTHS to get nook accessories.


----------



## Richard in W.Orange (Nov 24, 2009)

Maybe not a surprise though ... its an apple device after all (I need to find a way to make the sarcasm obvious in text)


----------



## meglet (Feb 14, 2009)

raven312 said:


> That was quick! Took them MONTHS to get nook accessories.


Well, just because they're announced, doesn't mean they'll be available anytime soon.


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

I like the destination bag - even if I never have the iPad


----------



## raven312 (Jan 12, 2010)

meglet said:


> Well, just because they're announced, doesn't mean they'll be available anytime soon.


Somehow I think they'll take good advantage of the next 60 days... Just sayin'...


----------



## meglet (Feb 14, 2009)

rho said:


> I like the destination bag - even if I never have the iPad


I have the K2 version in purple, and even when I don't carry my Kindle, the bag is the perfect size for an everyday purse. Nice and roomy without being bulky.


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

Very cool.


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

Everything i clicked on said coming soon


----------

